#  Ernährung >   Was ist denn nun eine ausgewogene Ernährung?? >

## Rommy89

Hallo,
ich habe da mal eine Frage. 
Ich muss zugeben ich bin ganz schön verwirrt und weiß nun auch nciht mehr, was ich nun glaube soll. Ich würde mich gerne etwas ausgewogener ernähren. Ich esse ziemlich viel Fleisch und eher Nueldn und Reis anstatt Kartoffeln... Deshalb dachte ich mir ich holen mir einfach mal ein paar Tipps zum Thema "ausgewogegen Ernährung" Jetzt habe ich mir einen Bericht auf Gesund und schön durchgelesen, aber da stand nun wieder irgendwie was ganz anderes drin, als das was neulich im Fernsehn gesagt wurde  :Sad:  
Und jetzt weiß ich garnicht mehr, was denn nun stimmt... Was ist denn nun eine ausgewogene Ernährung?? Kann man das überhaupt so pauschal sagen?? Oder ist das von Mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich??
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Tipps für mich  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Rommy,
du hast schon recht, jeder erzählt was anderes und man kennt sich bald gar nicht mehr aus, das ist auch mit all den Reduktionsdiäten der Fall. Ich habe gerade einen Ernährungsratgeber gelesen von einer Ernährungswissenschaftlerin, die hat alles genau beschrieben, welches Nahrungsmittel welche hormonelle Reaktion im Körper hervorruft, und das klingt für mich endlich mal vernünftig nach allem, was ich bisher gehört habe. 
Eine ausgewogene Ernährung heißt demnach: 
Genügend Eiweiß (Milchprodukte, Eier, Seefisch, Geflügel, Tofu - rotes Fleisch eher seltener essen), da dies der Stoffwechsel sehr nötig hat. Kohlehydrate braucht der Körper auch, um nicht unterzuckert zu sein: Obst, Vollkornbrot, Müsli ohne Zuckerzusatz, Vollkornnudeln, Naturreis, Kartoffeln, Leinsamenschrot, Weizenkeime. Nudeln und einfacher Reis, Mischbrot usw. sind Produkte, die den Blutzucker schnell ansteigen lassen, was nicht so gut ist, weil es bald wieder Hunger macht. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass man sowas nicht mehr essen darf, nur stark reduzieren. Viel Obst und Gemüse ist auch wichtig. Süßigkeiten eher meiden. Und viel trinken und viel Bewegung.
In folgendem Link zeigt es die Ernährungspyramide, an die man sich halten soll. Datei:Ernährungs Pyramide.jpg 
Im Großen und Ganzen ist der Prozess der Nahrungsverwertung bei allen Menschen gleich. Doch wer körperlich viel arbeitet, braucht mehr Eiweiß, wer geistig mehr arbeitet, braucht mehr hochwertige Kohlehydrate. Wer keine großen Esspausen durchhält, sollte zwischendurch essen.

----------


## Rommy89

Danke für deine tolle Antwort! Das ist wirklich gut beschrieben! ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren! kannst du mir vlt noch sagen, wie das Buch hieß?? Vlt lese ich es auch mal  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Das Buch ist ziemlich neu:
"Hey Heißhunger, ab jetzt bin ich der Boss" von Marion Grillparzer /Gräfe und Unzer Verlag, ISBN 978-3-8338-2057-1.
Dazu gibt es andere Bücher von ihr, z. B. "Die neue GLYX-Diät" und "Das große GLYX-Kochbuch". GLYX ist eine von der Autorin erfundene Abkürzung für "glykämischer Index", der besagt, welche Nahrungsmittel wieviel Insulin hervorlocken. Die guten Nahrungsmittel locken wenig Insulin, d. h. dass man nicht so leicht Heißhunger bekommt und kein Fett ansetzt.
Ich hab mich damit befasst, weil ich durch Kortison ziemlich zunehme und dem ein Ende bereiten will, d.h. abnehmen will. Und dieses Buch konnte mich echt überzeugen, da kann ich gesund abnehmen und fühle mich wohl dabei.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Die Glyxdiät ist meines Wissen nach der pure Unsinn.
Der glykämische Index (GI) spielt in der Gewichtszunahme keine bedeutende Rolle. 
Kohlenhydrate die einen schnellen Blutzuckeranstieg verursachen (das ist die gewünschte Wirkung bei der Glyxdiät)
haben nicht zwangsläufig einen hohen GI. Andersherum verhält es sich genauso.
Wenn man dann schon abnehmen möchte, müsste ein Blutzuckerdiagramm erstellt werden!

----------


## katzograph

Nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen der entsprechenden Forschung, stellt jede Maßnahme zur Gewichtsreduzierung für unseren Körper ein unangenehmes Ereignis oder sogar erheblichen Stress dar, bis hin zur Panikreaktion "Hungersnot".
Dann agiert er mit entsprechenden Gegenreaktionen und alles war für die Katz, daher auch der berühmt  -berüchtigte JoJo-Effekt.
Der tritt aber auch oft genug bei "vernünftigen" Abnehmbemühungen ein so dass auch diese meist auf Dauer ohne Effekt bleiben. Der Hauptgrund dafür, so will man festgestellt haben, ist, dass der Körper nicht mehr genung von bestimmten Stoffen bekommt und auf das Notprogramm "Fresssucht" schaltet, um so wieder genug lebenswichtige Vitamine und Mineralien zu bekommen, ganz nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel." Und wieder sitzt man in der JoJofalle.
Die Stoffe, die dem Körper dann am meisten fehlen sind Vitamin D und Kalzium. Beim Abnehmen durch körperliche Betätigung und maßvoller Nahrungseinschränkung sollte man also pro Tag begleitend einen Esslöffel voll Lebertran und zwei, drei Esslöffel Quark, gerne auch mit Kräutern, zu sich nehmen. Dann , so sagt die neue Studie, soll der Abnehmeffekt der jeweiligen Bemühung leichter und ohne Panikreaktion des Körpers von statten gehen und entsprechend länger anhalten. Eine Umstellung der Nahrung auf viele Vitamine und Mineralien, also die vielgerühmte ausgewogene Ernährung, wird dann viel länger schlank halten. 
Viel Erfolg wünscht
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

:zd_help_4_movebig_cut: Na, ehe ich Lebertran zu mir nehme, bin ich doch lieber etwas dicker.
Herzlichst
Myriam

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Myriam, 
natürlich kannst Du stattdessen eben noch mehr Quark essen oder Käse, auch in Hühnereiern ist `n bißchen drin, aber ich fürchte das reicht alles nicht an den Lebertran heran. Falls es Dich tröstet, es gibt ihn auch mit Orangengeschmack (äkss, igitt) 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

Nun, mich betrifft es eigentlich insofern nicht, da ich einfach so esse, wie ich meiner Lebtag gegessen habe.
("Supp, Gemüs und Fleisch" pflegte mein Schwiegervater vor ca. 50 Jahren zu sagen.)
Im Ernst. Ich koche das, was man hier landläufig so kocht; und zwar alles selber - höchstens mal tiefgekühlt, weil ich denke, daß man dort auf Haltbarkeitsmittel verzichten kann, und auch da nur Gemüse) Und ein Gesundheitsapostel bin ich halt nicht. Zumal ich sowieso meine, wer pausenlos daran denkt, daß etwas nicht gesund sein könnte, ist 1. ein armer Tropf und 2. programmiert er eine schon eher ungesunde Erwartungshaltung.
Soviel dazu von meiner Warte
und herzliche Grüße
Myriam

----------


## Kromi

Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist eigentlich gar nicht schwer. Schwer erscheint es meistens eher, seine Ernährung dauerhaft umzustellen, sodass sie gesund und ausgewogen ist und sich dabei vielleicht vom alten Essensverhalten zu trennen. Zum Beispiel fünf mal am Tag Obst und Gemüse zu essen, scheint viel zu sein, aber ist wenn man es sich erstmal angewöhnt gar nicht so schwer. Es ist ja auch nur ein Richtwert, den man jetzt nicht komplett starr einhalten muss, sondern an dem man sich orientieren sollte. Auf dieser Seite steht ziemlich übersichtlich, was gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung ausmacht. Das hilft dir bestimmt weiter.

----------

